# Do you love Veiltails?



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The IBC show hosted by Golden State Bettas in May will be having a special, _non-sanctioned_ category for veiltails. It is important to note that, while the "Best Veiltail" section is not sanctioned by the IBC, you can still win a ribbon and help the Veiltail lovers' push for a trial class. So dust off those breeding tubs and get your cultures ready...there's still time! :-D


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

awsome!!!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh wow! I need to get a pair of vts ASAP!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes!! That's amazing!! Unfortunately I won't be able to start breeding for at least another month! But I plan on working with veiltails! Eeep this made my night!!


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

One step closer!


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Glad to hear!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

They really need to bring veiltails back into the lime light, I personally like 2 kinds of bettas, Giants and veiltails, I do not like halfmoons and crowntails as much, now if someone were to get a spiffy line of giant veiltails going I would be all over them lol


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I will be starting a VT spawn soon!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

I actually bought a turquoise dragon veil tail that I mistook for a delta. I don't actually like the droopy look of veils, but crossed with delta/halfmoon, it takes most of the droopiness away. Its because of that coupled with the fact that he's a full masked dragon that I'll be breeding my own variety of veils


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> I actually bought a turquoise dragon veil tail that I mistook for a delta. I don't actually like the droopy look of veils, but crossed with delta/halfmoon, it takes most of the droopiness away. Its because of that coupled with the fact that he's a full masked dragon that I'll be breeding my own variety of veils


I would love to see a picture of him!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

More details:

"At the IBC show in May, Golden State Bettas will also be hosting a special non-sanctioned (and therefore unofficial) Veil Tail contest alongside the regular show. You won't be able to win points for it, but there will be a ribbon, and we'll have both home-bred and purchased fish categories. We'll be using the Area 2 trial standards as a model for judging. This is an event we’re throwing in the spirit of fun to spotlight these special fish.

We also strongly urge breeders to send their veils to the regular IBC show – this cannot be emphasized enough! They can be shown in the Variations category...don't be shy! If you breed VT and there's room in the box, why not add a VT entrant or two? Get them out there, get them looked at, and show everyone that age deserves respect...we could not be where we are with the fancies without the veils that came before."


----------

